# Spaces between images



## GSquadron (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi!
I am getting a problem with a website i built lately.
There is no problem at its default size of the website.
When i zoom in and out, the images create white spaces between them.
The images are arranged in a table.
I have already used 

```
#Table_01
{
	border: 0;
	cellpadding:0;
	cellspacing:0;
	vertical-align: bottom;
}
```

It didn't work.

Edit: This guy here, got the same problem
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/...round-linked-images-in-sliced-html-page-in-ie


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 25, 2012)

Might be a bug in IE.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 25, 2012)

Tables have some strange behavior when re-sizing in any browser. Is there any reason why you're not using DIVs? You really should save tables for tabular data.

How about applying the zero borders/margin/padding on the image element itself?


----------



## GSquadron (Jun 25, 2012)

It was imported from photoshop to html than opened in dreamweaver


----------



## digibucc (Jun 25, 2012)

yeah there's your issue - a direct export from photoshop, etc to html is never really very good. unfortunately without knowing html it'd be quite a hassle for you to fix.
a table is not meant for layout, it's meant for tabular data. if you need to display information in a tabular format use a table - if you need to lay out your page a specific way use divs.

long story short you have to build the page from scratch in dreamweaver, and then place the images where they belong inside of divs, etc instead of a table. sorry


----------



## GSquadron (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah, i thought about that. It had no meaning though to add images in a table.
Making the page from scratch is not bad as i learn more.
Thanks!


----------

